# 1FL, 1LT, 2LT, etc.



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Trim levels!

LS = base model w/ 1.8 engine, 16" steel wheels w/ hubcaps, no cruise control.
1LT = base model with a 1.4 turbo engine, cloth seats, bluetooth, 16" alloy wheels, rear drum brakes, cruise control. It can be loaded up with most anything you want (sunroof, Pioneer stereo, power seat, touchscreen), as can the higher packages.
1FL = 1LT minus OnStar and Bluetooth. 12.6 gallon tank. These are "fleet" cars for rental agencies, though occasionally sold to the public.
Eco = 1LT with weight reduction, aero enhancements, "special" manual transmission, 17" chrome polished wheels. 12.6 gallon gas tank. Very few extra options.
2LT = leather seats, 4-wheel disc brakes, 17" alloys, lowered "sport" suspension
LTZ = top-of-the-line Cruze - 2LT + auto climate control, 18" alloys, 4-wheel disc, leather, auto transmission ONLY

Per 2011, only LS and Eco models could be had with a stick shift. In 2012, both LT models were added to the stick shift lineup.


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, jblackburn. That sums it up well. I always thought the trim levels were as simple as LS, LT, Eco, and LTZ. I was wondering where the 1FL, 1LT and 2LT come in to play. I have a LT model, but it's listed as a 1FL under my insurance policy, so I was wondering what the difference was. Great answer.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Eco = 1LT with weight reduction, aero enhancements, "special" manual transmission, 17" chrome polished wheels. 12.6 gallon gas tank. Very few extra options.


Eco wheels aren't chrome plated. They're just polished forged aluminum to give the look of chrome, and then clearcoated.

Sorry, trying to justify being on here at work, even if I am talking about a competitor...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With the 2LT, can add a spare tire for a hundred bucks with the manual transmission. Can't do that with an Eco. See on the 2013's, 2LT only comes with leather, was an option in 2012.

Would have purchased the LTZ, plenty of those on the lots if I could buy one with a manual transmission, 17" tires, and NO automatic climate control.

Wanting complete control of my shifting is an issue with me. Those 20" tires even the same outer diameter of the 17" tires cost a huge fortune more. After owning several vehicles with automatic climate control since the 60's, either froze or baked to death with these darn things, and always over 300 miles from home. Relinquish all your control to a silly-con diode, and when you do have problems, they are major, have to pull the entire dash apart. I am fully capable of repairing these myself.

Figure I am tied up like a criminal anyway with nothing else to do except occasionally play with the blower switch and temperature controls, I can do that myself, plus I have full control over the system. Not a convenience when you have problems, boards are loaded with these problems, really don't need anymore. 

So the 2LT became my choice, that was a compromise, still would prefer manual windows, they work with the key off and a dead battery, and the motors don't burn out. No ABS, just another expensive PITA, no tire monitoring system, 160 bucks for valves instead of three bucks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

LTZ has push button start as well


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

id just like to add that here in canada the 2 lt has leather as an option. i have a 2 lt rs with the black and red cloth.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Eco wheels aren't chrome plated. They're just polished forged aluminum to give the look of chrome, and then clearcoated.


Whoops...thanks for the correction.

Another small thing...Z-link rear suspension was standard on LT and LTZ trim levels for 2011 and 2012. It became "optional" on the 2013 1LT models with the RS package. The Eco uses a pretty basic rear suspension system for all years. 




> No ABS, just another expensive PITA, no tire monitoring system, 160 bucks for valves instead of three bucks.



ABS has saved my butt in dry stopping conditions in heavy traffic areas more than once. I am 100% sure I could not have stopped as short as I did (and yes, I know how to pump brakes or keep a non-ABS car from skidding) without its assistance. ABS is a good thing. Traction control, I could do without. Stability control I believe is also a good thing to have for inexperienced drivers.

I never had any problems with the auto climate control on my 15-year-old Volvo EXCEPT with a stuck damper flap. The basic Cruze and many other cars these days use electric motors for climate control dampers anyway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The ECO has the same tank as the 1LT and 2LT. The ECO AT give access to the full 15.6 gallon tank. The ECO MT has a bushing that closes off the main tank vent 3 gallons early. You can still trickle fill to the full 15.6 gallon tank if you really want to. I did the trickle fill once to see what the real capacity of the tank and fuel fill pipe is on the ECO MT. Full capacity (tank and pipe) on my ECO MT is about 17.1 gallons given I put 16 into the tank and had an estimated slightly over half gallon when I pulled into the station. Also, you can put the full GM spare tire stack into the ECO MT. I know, I did it. The only reason the spare isn't available on the ECO MT is that some idiot in GM Marketing decided that it shouldn't be an option.

The 1FL appears to actually have a 12.5 gallon tank.


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> 1FL = 1LT minus OnStar and Bluetooth. 12.6 gallon tank. These are "fleet" cars for rental agencies, though occasionally sold to the public.


What about the 1FL's make it a more associated with rental cars?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MJCasiano said:


> What about the 1FL's make it a more associated with rental cars?


It's sold by Chevrolet specifically in that configuration with the intention of it being used as a fleet vehicle. They do not include Onstar, although Bluetooth, USB, and auxiliary connectors have been added for the 2013 model. 

2013 Chevy Cruze Sedan | GM Fleet


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Whoops...thanks for the correction.
> 
> Another small thing...Z-link rear suspension was standard on LT and LTZ trim levels for 2011 and 2012. It became "optional" on the 2013 1LT models with the RS package. The Eco uses a pretty basic rear suspension system for all years.
> 
> ...


2LT uses electric motors for the manual climate control system, GM was using vacuum for years. Least if a mode door sticks, those vacuum actuators when stalled, wouldn't burn up like a motor. Helping a friend now with motor actuators, wouldn't be bad with impedance protected motors, or if they used brass gears. His problem with a 2007 Chevy, that cheap worm driven plastic gear broke. Would be bad if you could just buy another cheap plastic gear, has to buy a whole new actuator.

ABS used to be an option since 1985, now the law, wouldn't be bad if it could be bypassed so you would still have brakes if anything went wrong with that modulator. But with these cheap way overpriced designs, if a valve spring or the valve sticks, no brakes period on that wheel or wheels.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> 2LT uses electric motors for the manual climate control system, GM was using vacuum for years. Least if a mode door sticks, those vacuum actuators when stalled, wouldn't burn up like a motor. Helping a friend now with motor actuators, wouldn't be bad with impedance protected motors, or if they used brass gears. His problem with a 2007 Chevy, that cheap worm driven plastic gear broke. Would be bad if you could just buy another cheap plastic gear, has to buy a whole new actuator.
> 
> ABS used to be an option since 1985, now the law, wouldn't be bad if it could be bypassed so you would still have brakes if anything went wrong with that modulator. But with these cheap way overpriced designs, if a valve spring or the valve sticks, no brakes period on that wheel or wheels.


Vacuum lines are something to go horribly wrong and a pain to fix. Some of the lines were messed up in a Honda I had, and the slider spring for temp control wouldn't hold at full hot. That was way more of a pain to fix than replacing a motor that is usually accessible just by removing the center console panels. 

The sensors or modules are the most common thing to fail with ABS systems. Those go, you've still got normal brakes. You've got a MUCH bigger chance of something going wrong with a stuck caliper or drum than something internally in the ABS pump. You really don't hear about those internal valves or springs failing often. Keep the fluid from sitting in there 10 years like any semi-intelligent human being, and you'll probably never have a problem with that part of it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

